# windows 8 won't recognize dvd drive



## gypsyjanet (Nov 8, 2012)

Couple weeks ago i installedinstalled windows 8 pro build 9200 & my life has been a living hell ever since. My pc will not recognize my dvd drive, printer, usb stick that picks up wireless signal etc. I have 2010.dell inspiron 570 desktop. Dell sent a windows.7 restore disc but pc will not boot from dvd drive. Yes I tapped F2 & F12 but that didn't help. When I tap F8 furiously it just boots to windows. The device manager shows the dvd drive with a yellow ! with the error "windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. Code 39" On the driver tab, roll back driver is grayed out. Yes I uninstalled the driver & scanned for new hardware but the same yellow.! showed up. A month or two ago, i downloaded the latest drivers for everything & they are still on my pc. However the one for the dvd drive is an .exe file. When I run that, it of course says it cannot find the drive. Plesase help? Just need dvd drive to work so I can use the restore disc. And remember I have no internet since it doesn't recognize the usb stick. Thanks in advance.


----------



## revotan (Nov 8, 2012)

You say that you pressed F2 and F12 but it didn't help. Please describe what happens when you do this. 

This is from the owners manual:
*Entering System Setup *


_Turn on (or restart) your computer. _


_When the DELL logo appears, press <F2> immediately. _

NOTE: Keyboard failure may result when a key on the keyboard is held down for extended periods of time. To avoid possible keyboard failure, press and release <F2> in even intervals until the system setup screen appears.
_







__NOTE: Keyboard failure may result when a key on the keyboard is held down for extended periods of time. To avoid possible keyboard failure, press and release <F2> in even intervals until the system setup screen appears._


_If you wait too long and the operating system logo appears, continue to wait until you see the Microsoft® Windows® desktop, then shut down your computer and try again._

When you system boots, does tapping the num lock or caps lock cause the associated keyboard led to toggle illumination? Maybe the keyboard isn't recognized.


----------



## gypsyjanet (Nov 8, 2012)

When i hit F2 it brings up "BIOS setup utility" Under boot, boot sequence is:
1. SATA: WDC WD5000AAK
2. USB
3. USB: Virtual CDROM
4. Removable Dev.
5. Network


Under main

SATA-0 hard disk
SATA-1 not detected
SATA-3 not detected
SATA-4 atapi cdrom

When I click on the cdrom, it gives the details of the dvd drive.

Other tabs on the utility are system info, advanced, power, security & exit. Please let me know if you need more info.


[[/I]QUOTE=revotan;3949807]You say that you pressed F2 and F12 but it didn't help. Please describe what happens when you do this. 

This is from the owners manual:
*Entering System Setup *


_Turn on (or restart) your computer. _


_When the DELL logo appears, press <F2> immediately. _

NOTE: Keyboard failure may result when a key on the keyboard is held down for extended periods of time. To avoid possible keyboard failure, press and release <F2> in even intervals until the system setup screen appears.
_







__NOTE: Keyboard failure may result when a key on the keyboard is held down for extended periods of time. To avoid possible keyboard failure, press and release <F2> in even intervals until the system setup screen appears._


_If you wait too long and the operating system logo appears, continue to wait until you see the Microsoft® Windows® desktop, then shut down your computer and try again._

When you system boots, does tapping the num lock or caps lock cause the associated keyboard led to toggle illumination? Maybe the keyboard isn't recognized.[/QUOTE]


----------



## revotan (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, you can get into BIOS, good!

Edit the boot menu to put the DVD drive before your WDC hard drive. This should sort your issue.

If this drive is not a boot option, consider the cables and check the connections or swap the cables - even if you have to "rob" the hard drive sata cable for a quick test. If you identify the cable as bad, replace it.


----------



## gypsyjanet (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok what choice would that be? When i click edit for WDC my options are:
Removable dev
USB: virtual CDROM 0ACE20FF
SATA: WDC5000AAKS-75V0A0
USB
Network
Disabled




revotan said:


> Okay, you can get into BIOS, good!
> 
> Edit the boot menu to put the DVD drive before your WDC hard drive. This should sort your issue.
> 
> If this drive is not a boot option, consider the cables and check the connections or swap the cables - even if you have to "rob" the hard drive sata cable for a quick test. If you identify the cable as bad, replace it.


----------



## gypsyjanet (Nov 8, 2012)

Nevermind i got it working. Thank you SO much! If I were there I would kiss your toes or your nose or some other unmentionable body part! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## revotan (Nov 8, 2012)

*Try this
*

*Changing the Boot Sequence*

The boot sequence,orboot order,tells the computer where to look to find the software needed to start the operating system. You can control the boot sequence and enable/disable devices using the *Boot Order* page of the system setup program.


----------



## revotan (Nov 8, 2012)

Just FYI, I've been referring to this documentation. You might get better mileage reading it directly. :wink:
Documentation


----------

